# Bracelet specifics



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I have no idea how to get bracelets, but Bonnie looks gorgeous! Love the red nails!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

She looks very pretty too.

I'll let an actual groomer chime in about the bracelets. (or someone who knows what they are talking about)

I do my own grooming and I have bracelets on Marlisse. I did the back leg bracelets starting a titch above the hock (ankle) and the front bracelets I shaved the front leg until the bracelets started at the same point as the rear when she was stacked.

But I am no expert...but Bonnie does look good. I really like the bows and nail polish..such a girly look.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmm. It might have been difficult for her to define bracelets if you asked for the body to still remain that fluffy. Was there much more hair on the bottoms of the legs to work with or did she take too much off and they sort of blended in with the leg coat?

If you want bracelets with a Miami there are a couple of ways to do it. Like Quincy, who gets a Miami with a very short blade on the body and legs. Or, you CAN still leave her body at that fluffy length, but to define the bracelet, you scissor in a line between the bracelet and the leg coat, like in this picture:









Ignoring the heartshaped rear poofs, but you can see how the body is fluffy with the bracelets defined by scissoring them separate from the leg coat. Bonnie is smaller, so she may not need as much above the joint as a larger dog.

On Spoos, usually bracelets are set about 2 inches above the leg joint in the front, and correspondingly in the rear (they should be roughly the same height, sometimes slightly taller in the back). With wriggle room! It's hard to truly tell you exactly where to set bracelets without actually getting hands on, seeing the true size of the dog and visualizing what would make her look balanced.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by growing out her chest coat, are you eventually going for a modified continental? Do you want a miami? A miami has a short body of all the same length with bracelets.

For a mod continental the legs are shaved up just past the elbows.

She looks like she would do better with larger oval/rounded(not a circle) bracelets. To start you set the ones on the back legs, I would maybe go up the width of 2 fingers above the hock, you can always shave down farther if it doesn't look right. Then the front ones are at the same height from the floor or slightly above the back ones. Its better to be conservative when first setting them, large bracelets above where they typically stop look just as good if not better than what is normally done, smaller than normal look odd.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I want her body hair around her chest a little longer because it is so soft and fun to pet. Right now it is about 1.5 inches, so she is a little fluffy. I thought maybe she could have somewhat shaved legs but still have a fluffy chest area. That picture is cute. I see what the problem is, though. I want bracelets, but I also want some fluff. 

I told her I wanted bracelets, but didn't want her hair really short. In retrospect, she interpreted it exactly as I told her. The picture in my mind was different. I don't see why I can't ask for her legs cut slightly above the elbows down to her front bracelets. The back legs might be an issue.

It sounds like you either do a Miami with short body hair or you do a modified continental. That's where my communication broke down.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Thanks you guys! I want her body hair around her chest a little longer because it is so soft and fun to pet. Right now it is about 1.5 inches, so she is a little fluffy. I thought maybe she could have somewhat shaved legs but still have a fluffy chest area. That picture is cute. I see what the problem is, though. I want bracelets, but I also want some fluff. I don't see why I can't ask for her legs cut slightly above the elbows down to her front bracelets. The back legs might be an issue. What would a person do on the rear legs- hmmm.
> 
> It sounds like you either do a Miami with short body hair or you do a modified continental, but then you have the back leg issue.


If you want to have bracelets and fluff, I say just do an HCC. I kind of think that she might look funny with this inbetween stuff  (If it's even possible for her to look funny :angel


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

can't help with the bracelet thing since i've only done fft so far as grooming is concerned, however, i just want to tell you how pretty your puppy is!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

outwest said:


> I don't see why I can't ask for her legs cut slightly above the elbows down to her front bracelets. The back legs might be an issue


If you are saying to leave the whole body longer and just take the legs from elbow to pom shorter, then this is going to be a very out of proportion look, unless you balance it with the continental. But it can be done, it just tends to look abit like a tall ottoman (skinny legs/fluffy body)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You could not use a #5 on her legs with the body this long or it would look totally unbalanced. Quincy is about her size, so the toilet paper rule should still work good for Bonnie. She looks adorable as she is by the way! I used the 5 blade on his body and on his legs.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i think a miami would be a nice clip on her. you can have it a bit longer. in the winter i let temperance's miami grow out a bit but there is a definite definition between her body and the bracelets.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I will try again next groom. I just don't want her body hair really short.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

outwest said:


> I will try again next groom. I just don't want her body hair really short.


 On a standard, you can get away with the body hair being a little bit longer then it would be on a mini or toy...I've used a #4 on a standard who was probably about Bonnie's size, maybe a teeny bit larger. You just have to make the bracelets bigger. A 4 will leave about 3/8"...still short, but with a little more fluff then a #5 or #7. You might even be able to get away with 1/2" on the body. Don't know, haven't tried that yet. Here's another suggestion: go ahead and take her body down shorter, (#5 or #4) shape the bracelets, etc. Then let it grow for a few months and just do baths/fft. Poodle hair grows quickly (as we all know!) and she wouldn't be "fluffless" for long!! I did that on a standard once for winter. She looked just fine. You might like Bonnie's hair shorter, too...it's so much easier to take care of.  

As far as bracelet placement...I was taught to line the joint in my thumb up with the wrist joint/hock joint and then clip to just a teeny bit above the end of my thumb. My thumbs are kinda short above the joint so I have to leave even more. I figured that out the hard way on a standard.  My boss was like "you took the bracelets down too far!" and I said "But I did what you said, see?!" And showed her that the line came to the end of my thumb. Then she placed _her_ thumb on the dog and sure enough, the line came down below her's. So...yeah, well, hair grows!!  Anyways, that method has always worked and it insures that the bracelets are even, which is the hardest part for me!! HTH.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I lost the battle with coat change (amateur banding/wrapping attempt *sad*) in the beginning of November and had to take Bonzai down to a Miami. This is her a week later while on a hike. Nevermind the tear stains, she had a hair in her eye. She's petite, 22" at the shoulder and 22" long and 37lbs. I used a #2 Wahl stainless steel clipper comb (the dark blue one) that leaves the hair a few millimeters longer than a 5F blade. About 1/4". I hardly shaped her bracelets at all, as she destroys them on a daily basis, and I'm jealously guarding what length she has. 

I would honestly take a roll of toilet paper with you to the groomer as a reference. I think that's an excellent shape... or better yet? tell her to leave em natural.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks! I will take your suggestions to the groomer. I think she was afraid to take off too much hair because I told her I didn't want it too short.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I took temperance down with a 4 fc last month. She has hair. I'm letting it grow out until march or so.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Nina in a miami. Hope the different angles help. I used a 3 blade on her body and legs. She is huge (25") so not petite like yours but it makes her a good model I guess! :girl2:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That looks great! She still looks fluffy and you can see the bracelets. I just don't want her all shaved down. I will print her out (if you don't mind) and take the picture with me.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Go ahead and print away!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, at least she didn't put a little gold chain on the legs and say here they are right? (sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------

